# The Oldest CL Trick in the Book!



## Krakatoa (Feb 27, 2019)

Make sure to send him your list and see what he offers!

https://kansascity.craigslist.org/atq/d/kansas-city-antique-old-bicycle/6807354277.html


----------



## tech549 (Feb 28, 2019)

no reward offered ? then no list.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 28, 2019)

Our local CL is loaded with these adds. Every day they pop up. I wonder if people fall for this BS.


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 6, 2019)

From the ad:

* Antique old Bicycle - $1000 (Kansas city area) hide this posting*

Looking to BUY antique,classic,banana seat bike. Also interested in parts,pieces,tools,signs,clothing,apron etc. Send your reply thru the list of what you have.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 6, 2019)

what makes that an "old trick"? looks like a guy looking for old bikes to me


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 7, 2019)

Posting a Wanted ad in the For Sale section. Send him a list of your $1000 bikes see what he offers.


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2019)

You should e-mail him a photo of a bluebird and ask him if he is interested.....


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 8, 2019)

I thought the oldest trick was, I'm over seas and I will send you a money order for said item for$200 over your asking price and you keep$50 and when my carrier comes to pick it up you give him the rest! 2 months later bank calls and was a fake mo! Now out product and your own cash!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 8, 2019)

I did this a long time ago in the "penny saver" here in town. got a few old bikes for cheap.  didn't know it was an old trick. thought it was a wanted ad.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 10, 2019)

It's really a technicality, but you are supposed to post Wanted ads in Wanted and For Sale ads in For Sale. He's posting a Wanted ad in the For Sale.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 10, 2019)

He’s reaching his target audience. Does not seem like any scam just a different tactic.


----------



## kccomet (Mar 10, 2019)

not sure what trick this is, this was from Craigslist. I live in kc and know the guy running the ad, no scam or tricks. hes a good guy, he's a buyer, but not at full retail. I used to run ads myself but got tired of wading thru department store bikes.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 10, 2019)

My wanted ad is in the for sale section.... does anyone actually look through wanted ads anymore? They probably just do a general search anyway and find it wherever it is posted


----------



## vincev (Mar 10, 2019)

This is a good  place to advertise for old bikes.I have gotten some that way,I didnt think anything was wrong .


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 10, 2019)

Not sure how old Craig is, but the "trick" part might be that one reads a title, and may reasonably expect that the ad is for an item for sale, and thereby gets "tricked" into clicking a link, waiting for something to load, and finding, instead of the item they were anticipating and perhaps interested in buying (or just looking), is instead a wanted ad, but the reader may not have been selling, or even been interested in selling, or interested in wanted ads at all. 
Do we go to the market and ask to see others' shopping lists.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 11, 2019)

I post mine with the first word being... "WANTED" in all caps so it's right out there in the open. If they can't read and open it up, then oh well. I also click on wanted ads posted anyway to see what bikes they have examples of. Just because they are looking for bikes doesn't mean they won't sell any either.


----------



## BrandonB (Mar 11, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I did this a long time ago in the "penny saver" here in town. got a few old bikes for cheap.  didn't know it was an old trick. thought it was a wanted ad.



AAhhhhh the ol' "Pennysaver"  whatever happened to that?  That and the "Magic Ads".  I used to find good stuff in the Magic Ads. 
 As far as posting a wanted ad in the for sale section, as long as the guy posting isn't from Nigeria and pays with a money order that's more then the asking price so you can pay the shipper, well I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 11, 2019)

I've put wanted ads in the for sale section on Craiglist before.... i'm sneaky that way.... nobody reads the wanted ads.


----------

